
Machine Learning Books That Helped Me Level Up as a Data Scientist - ehudla
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2019/05/3-machine-learning-books-helped-level-up-data-scientist.html
======
melling
The first book on the list was recently updated:

[https://joelgrus.com/2019/05/13/data-science-from-scratch-
se...](https://joelgrus.com/2019/05/13/data-science-from-scratch-second-
edition/)

I bought it last week and I'm working my way through it.

